
Canadian DMCA Bill Within Six Weeks - rpledge
http://www.michaelgeist.ca/content/view/5008/125/
======
CountHackulus
For anyone planning to write to their MP and up, you should watch this short
TED talk on writing to public officials. It'll help you get heard.

[http://www.ted.com/talks/omar_ahmad_political_change_with_pe...](http://www.ted.com/talks/omar_ahmad_political_change_with_pen_and_paper.html)

------
mmastrac
This is a frustrating issue because it keeps coming up over and over again.
The lobbyists have a lot more energy than we do. Why does it have to take the
people 1000x the effort to get a bill killed as it does to lobby it into
existence?

I wrote my MP last time (C-61). I guess I'll drag out the letter again and
update it.

~~~
sunir
If I could ask a favour please, could you share your letter here so it is
easier for others like myself to draft our own?

~~~
mmastrac
Here you go. The letters are too long to include here without screwing up the
thread, so I've moved them to a Google doc:

[http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AWzXPiQen09oZGRoeno4Z2pfMz...](http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AWzXPiQen09oZGRoeno4Z2pfMzZ6NzQ2cG1kbg&hl=en)

~~~
sunir
Thanks!

------
mcantelon
The intellectual property lobby can channel campaign money to the politicians
and likely offer them connections for further contributions or future career
opportunities. The copyleft lobby can't compete with that. This is why
democracy isn't representing the will of the electorate on this and many other
issues.

~~~
strebler
Actually, it's not quite that simple in Canada.

Corporate contributions to political parties have been effectively cut off by
the current Prime Minister (Harper), you can only do personal donations and
only up to $1100 per person.

Harper had a lot of grassroots conservative support and the liberals had a lot
of corporate support. The liberals were basically financially devastated and
have had to build up from scratch (doing better now).

Still, the US has a strong pull with Harper, he looooves capitalism.

------
anon114
Remember: You do not need postage to write your MP or the PMO a paper letter!
It's free!

------
3pt14159
I'm sick of American _government_ officials screwing around with our domestic
policy. I'm not saying I don't see why it happens, but "senior officials" from
Washington should be saving their political clout for legitimate international
issues.

~~~
chc
Seriously, our zeal to push the DMCA into every other country on the planet is
bordering on creepy. Whether or not you think it would be good if that
happened, it is not worth the amount of effort it's getting. Is the media
industry really that powerful here?

